# Sony Ericsson w200i - The Thump is On



## devil_me (Jul 21, 2007)

*livedeviant.com/cellphones-gadget/sony-ericsson-w200i-the-thump-is-on.html

Here is ther review for the above average low budget phone with a state of art music player.


----------



## mickeytwist (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the link - i've been looking into this phone as well and have heard some good things about it. If its any use to others that are doing their own research i found reviews and photos at  * Sony Ericsson W200i *


----------



## gurujee (Jan 4, 2008)

can someone somehow post a pic of w200's screen  ?


----------



## krazzy (Jan 5, 2008)

The display is really poor. Phones much cheaper have better displays. Plus no bluetooth and no edge, which is simply unacceptable.


----------

